# Nightmare New England



## DarkhavenManor (Sep 27, 2014)

Spent a good chunk of my Saturday night at Nightmare New England in Litchfield, NH. We drove an hour there and arrived about 6:30 pm. Five haunted houses, plenty of walkaround actors, carnival games, carnival food, mini golf, go karts, and batting cages. Definitely worth the $60 for VIP admission as you get to skip the lines and have unlimited access to the haunts. Definitely a good time, all the staff was in good spirits, and the actors were marvelous!


----------

